# Oh no Iz gone too far



## Apebull (Sep 25, 2012)

The big hoomen says she gonna take me and get my manhood removed!!! She say I spray too much:?. But I like dem to smell good and dey keep cleaning it up and changing so I have to do itz agan. 

The big man hoomen says I better live it up while I canz and dat he feels sorry for me. He no wants deem to do it to me. But she was MAD and said it haz to be done.

Iz a little scared what iz my manhood anyway???


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 25, 2012)

onoz twigs! dey is gonna take your boy parts away! dat what my mommy said she gunna do to me when she getz a new job.

run an hide buddy and neber come out again until they forgetz about it!


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 25, 2012)

if you don't kno wha it iz, mebbe you won't miss it...


----------



## Apebull (Sep 25, 2012)

OH NO not my boy bitz. I love dem. Now I know why did big boy hoomen said he felt sorry for me. How can he let her do dis to me. I need all my partz!!!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 25, 2012)

Twigs, Gary here. Don worry man, iz not so bad. I wents to de V E T abd tooks a nap. When I woked up de were gone. I was berry upset at fiwst dat someones stoles dem, but it turned outs ok. Now I can lub on my bunwife Becky when eber I wants and she not getz mad. She didnt wikes me spraying her and she would nip me, butz no mores!

Ham it ups and get awl de tweats you cans, soak up de lubens from your hoomans. De fewl worse dan yous. Den say youbs wants a bunwife.


----------



## LakeCondo (Sep 25, 2012)

Men are so insecure about this.


----------



## kmaben (Sep 25, 2012)

Right? It's so much harder on us women. You dont see me complaining do you? The extra treats were nice though I will admit.


----------



## Apebull (Sep 25, 2012)

Danks Garry dat makes me feel better. He did say that the only good ding was now I could maybe gets a friend. So dat wood be good. Oh and mom is mad she saw where I nummed her shoes again :biggrin:. Day is so nummy. Do you dink they will take dose away too :shock:


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 25, 2012)

Idunno twigs. :shock: My momma's mom says if I chewz her papers one more time I'z gonna be hasenpfeffer (dat mean rabbit stew!  ) so be carefulz!


----------



## Missy (Oct 7, 2012)

Twigs, ma hoomen sayz da same ting. Actualliez she said da "family jewels must go". I iz not berry happy either. Ma hooman don't want no more babiez. I fink our babyz are very nice.


----------



## fancybutterfly (Oct 7, 2012)

Acshully guysh,it isn't so bad. I feels better after that doctor guy dood that. bob what's he did too. After my shurgry, everybody she's I wash a boooyyy....not da girl day thinks I wash! So I wash happy. You wil be a little shore for a bit. But you feels netter den.


----------



## Mariah (Oct 25, 2012)

Papaya here- snot to bad! My manz bits are gone too. Now I get to play withs kiwi lemon as my mum calls her. It's fun! You take a little sleepy Tyne at the VETS and the mama pampers me and gaves me this stuff she calls metacam. Tis tasty stuff! I feels good now and get to have snuggles with kiwi. I don't pee on her anymore and she stopping biting my fur off and jumping ontop my house and peeing and pooping on me! I guess she's was mad with me the one time I sprayed her in her house...


----------



## kouneli (Oct 27, 2012)

Iz lost dem when I waz lil. So Iz no 'member dem or miss dem. Dun 'member wat sleepy tyme waz like, so can no help u wit dat. Iz a good boy, tho. No spray ever and Iz luv my poo an pee box.
-Bradley Mack


----------



## MiniLopHop (Oct 27, 2012)

Hows it go? Any more peeping? Gots a bunwife yet?


----------



## Apebull (Oct 28, 2012)

Oh it waz not too bad. And now I no pee on my mommy and I also poop in my box Alls de time. Day is talking about getting me a wife but not till after news year what eber dat is.


----------



## kouneli (Oct 28, 2012)

day before newz yearz iz suppozedly a day wit lotsa noiz an da hoomins get cwazy, but I neva hear da noiz. I no hear thingz
-Bradley


----------

